# ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar :)



## kleene162 (11. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir mit meinem Freund einen Kleingarten zugelegt. In diesen befindet sich bereits ein Fertigteich. Diesen würde ich gern umplanen und ein kleines nasses Paradis schaffen 
Ich weiß, dass ein Folienteich besser is, der kommt aber nicht in Frage, da der Fertigteich schon da is und ich es auch nich übertrieben will 

Der Teich is ca 2x1m groß und knapp 1m tief. Ich möchte auf jedenfall ein paar wenige Fischlein und ander nützlihce Kleintiere im Teich haben. Ein wenig liebäugel ich auch mit kleinen __ Schildkröten.. Daher muss auf jedenfall ein größerer Flachwasserbereich her.. Nun hab ich mir in meiner Naivität gedacht, ich schneid ein Stück vom Rand aus und erweitere das um ca 1m² mit Folie.. nun hab ich aber schon ein wenig gelesen und musste feststellen, dass wohl die Verbindung zwischen Fertigteich und Folie nich so einfach is.. Aber irgendwie geht es wohl doch, oder?? Mit so einem Spezialkleber? oder wie wärs denn mit Aquariumsilikon?

Außerdem hätte ich noch eine Frage zu den Pumpen. Ich wollte eine einfache Pumpe mit kleinem Bachlauf. Da da aber die Verdunstung wohl recht hoch is, hab ich mir überlegt einen nur sehr kurzen Bachlauf zu machen, oder sowas wie einen Wasserfall am Rand. Irgendwas was nett plätschert  
Was mich aber interessiert, sind die Varianten, wo ein Teich sich biologisch filtert und keine externen Filter benötigt.
Da wäre ich sehr dankbar über Hinweise welche Pflanzen ich brauche und wieviele. Wieviel Fischbesatz wäre möglich?
Die Pumpe würde das Wasser ja aus dem Tiefbereich mit den ganzen Nährstoffen ansaugen. müsste das Wasser dann in den Flachwasser/Filterbereich zurücklaufen? Dann würde das "gefilterte" Wasser in den Tierfwasserbereich zurückschwappen.. aber da könnte es auch zu einer zu starken Vermischung zwischen Warm- und Kaltwasser kommen.. oder sollte der Rücklauf lieber auch in den Tiefwasserbereich erfolgen und es schwappt dann das Wasser auch so in den Flachwasserbereich? oder sollte es möglichst an der Grenze zwischen beiden erfolgen um die Wasserbewegung auszunutzen?

hm und dann war da noch eine Überlegung, ob auch eine Solarpumpe geht, oder ob die auf jeden Fall 24h durchlaufen muss?

Ach ja und da sollen wohl noch 2 __ Teichrosen im Teich sein.. ma gucken, ob die noch leben und sich noch zeigen, oder nich... 

Auf jeden Fall wäre ich euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr mir Tipps geben könnt, worauf ich achten soll. Ich bin ja jetz noch in der Plaung und daher kann ich einiges noch in die eine oder andre Richtung verschieben 

Dank schon ma!


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

Hallo Kleene,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns am Teich.

Gut, dass Du Dich vorher informieren möchtest.

Sinnvoll wären ein paar Fotos.

Ebenso sinnvoll wäre es, wirklich mal einen Zollstock in das Teichbecken zu halten. Fertigteiche in dieser Größe sind nämlich meistens nur um die 60 cm tief und das ist für die dauerhafte Fischhaltung nicht geeignet. Spätestens im Winter gibt es Probleme. Bitte korrigiere dann Dein Profil entsprechend. Schon jetzt stimmt es nicht - selbst bei 1 m Tiefe, 2 m Länge und 1 m Breite sind 3000 l rein rechnerisch nicht möglich. Wahrscheinlich reden wir eher über 1.000 l.

Solche Becken sind meist aus PE, eine Verklebung mit Folie kannst Du vergessen. Du kannst durch Überlappen und mit Hilfe von Ufermatten eventuell eine Sumpfzone schaffen.

Fische gehören nicht zu den "nützlichen" Kleintieren. Und __ Schildkröten überhaupt nicht. Wenn Du einen schönen Teich mit Pflanzen, Fröschen, Molchen. __ Libellen usw. haben möchtest mit klarem Wasser, dann verzichtest Du auf beides.

Dann kommst Du auch mit etwas, was "nett plätschert" aus. Fische benötigen teilweise Filterung. Bei so einem Teichlein kommen - wenn überhaupt - eh nur ein paar __ Moderlieschen oder Goldelritzen in Frage, dann kann es, wenn Du dir das Füttern verkneifst, mit anständiger Bepflanzung ohne Filter klappen. Zu Schildkröten findest Du hier genug Beiträge, um selbst zu erkennen, dass Du da mit der gewünschten Minimalausstattung nicht weit kommst.

Diese Beiträge solltest Du Dir auf jeden Fall durchlesen, bevor Du weitermachst:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24374
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28858


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

Hallo Kleene,
herzlich Willlkommen hier bei den Teichverrückten!

Die Teichgröße und den Fischbesatz sehe ich so wie Christine. 

Ein Bachlauf ist schon schön und er kann auch als Filter dienen, wenn er entsprechend gebaut wird. Ich hatte auch mal einen an meiner ersten Teichschale.

Der Bachlauf sollte dann 30-40cm tief und gut mit Pflanzen bewachsen sein. Befüllt wird der dann zum großen Teil mit Kies.
Das Ende der Folie ragt dann über den Teichrand. Eine große Fixierung macht wenig Sinn.

Den letzten Bereich kannst du dann auch größer und flacher machen. Dann hättest du auch einen Flachwasserbereich.


----------



## kleene162 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

danke für eure Antworten!

Die beiden Links hatte ich bereits gelesen!

Mit Fischbesatz hatte ich mir so 3 kleine Goldfische vorgestellt und mit nützlichen Kleintieren meinte ich vielleicht ein zwei Welse, __ Schnecken, oder __ Muscheln, was eben Sinn macht..
Ich wollte keine Kapfenzucht 

Und die 3000l waren einfach ma so berechnet: 2x1m =2m² und mein Freund meinte er hätte 1m Tiefe gemessen und demnach wären das 2m³ dann hatte ich eben noch die Erweiterung eingerechnet.. Aber du hast schon recht, auch das is wohl ein wenig großzügig gerechnet, da der Teich ja nicht rechteckig is und auch bereits eingearbeitet Stufen hat..zudem bringt der Flachwasserbereich, den ich mir vorgestellt habe, nicht noch ma 1m³ 
ich werd es ändern


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

Hallo Kleene,
mit Fischbesatz sollte man auf jeden Fall warten bis sich das ganze Eingelaufen hat.

Goldfische vermehren sich gerne und bei 3 ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch. Dann sind es schnell über 30.
Welse haben andere Anforderungen. __ Schnecken werden sich sehr schnell einfinden. Die sind an fast allen Pflanzen, die man kauft.

Versuche erst mal deine Vorstellungen an eine kleine Oase umzusetzen.
Fische sollten dann erst im 2. Schritt in die Überlegungen einfließen.


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

Hallo Kleene,

Jörg hat recht - bring den Teich erstmal in Gang.

Aber: Welse passen in so ein Teichlein gar nicht. Und kleine Goldfische werden auch ganz schnell groß. Wenn es denn unbedingt Fische sein müssen, dann guck Dir mal Goldelritzen an. __ Muscheln sind auch keine gute Wahl. Bei den meisten verhungern die recht schnell.


----------



## kleene162 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

Hallo zurück 

ja, also zur Zeit sind wir in der Planung.....
Wir werden den Teich wahrscheinlich ende Sommer/Herbst umsetzen und wenn es noch nich zu spät is mit Pflanzen bestücken. Fische würde ich dann erst im Frühjahr einsetzen..

Welse dachte ich, dass sie mir den Grund ein wenig von Algen frei halten, so wie sie im Aquarium die Scheiben putzen, oder funktioniert das im Teich nich??
das mit den __ Schnecken is schon ma ein guter Tip (das man die quasi mitkauft  ) danke!
das die __ Muscheln schnell verhungern hab ich auch schon gelesen, aber das war immer im Zusammenhang mit einem gefilterten Teich.. da ich mir es wünschen würde, dass es ohne geht, dachte is, sin die Muscheln vielleicht gar nich so fehl am Platz?!

Soweit ich gelesen habe sind __ Moderlieschen und Golderitzen Schwarmfische.Also müsste ich davon min 10 Stück einsetzen und da würde ich denken, is mein Teich schon wieder zu klein..

Ich habe auch gelesen, dass die meißten Teichbesitzer sich hier wie verrückt über __ Frösche im Teich freuen. Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich das nich........
Hätte an sich nix gehen einen __ Grasfrosch, aber diese Erdkröten brauch ich nich dringend.. und vor allem werden es ja jedes Jahr mehr..........
naja und dann sollten die Fische, oder Schildis eben auch die Mückenlarven (oder ggf Froschlaich) fressen...
Über __ Libellen würde ich mich auch freuen, die sind toll 

hm.. naja und mit den Golfischen is das so ne Sache..
Fürs Aquarium sagen sie, reichen 200l pro Fisch, andere sagen auch das es für ca3 Fische reicht.. Im Teich sollte man 1000l pro Fisch rechnen.. andere sagen auch 2 Fische gehen bei dieser Menge und ab 3 nur mit Filter..............
Hier: * defekter Link entfernt *
steht nun wieder, dass man in 1000l 3-5 Fische halten kann..........

ach menno.. hätte nich gedacht, dass es sooo schwierig is


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

Ja, Kleene, das ist so schwierig.

Die Welse, die Du meinst, sind für den Teich nicht geeignet, die brauchen ganz andere Temperaturen. Die Welse, die im großen Gartenteich leben, sind __ Raubfische, die knabbern keine  Algen 

Mit Fröschen oder den Erdkröten solltest Du Dich als Kleingartenbesitzer dringend anfreunden. Es kann sein, dass sie bei Dir gar nicht laichen, weil sie genügend Stammgewässer haben. Und immer mehr werden es (leider) auch nicht, deshalb sind alle Amphibien bei uns streng geschützt. Ausserdem sind sie - insbesondere die Erdkröten - äusserst nützlich, weil sie nämlich gerne die Tiere fressen, die Deine Blumen und das Gemüse vertilgen.

Und nein, 3 Goldfische in 1.000 L geht ein paar Wochen, aber sie wachsen schnell und vermehren sich schnell. Das geht nach hinten los. 10 kleine Goldelritzen oder __ Moderlieschen hingegen belasten den Teich wesentlich weniger und brauchen keine extra Gaben.

Zu den Schildis hatte ich Dir ja schon geraten, Dich mal im Forum umzusehen. Da geht ohne Technik gar nichts.


----------



## kleene162 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

hm.. naja, ich hab ja nix gegen die kröte im Garten, aber was gegen die milionen in meinem Teich 
eine Freundin hatte ma nen Teich, da kam ein Frosch und laichte.. dann verliesen so 10-20 stück den Teich, die kamen alle im nächsten Jahr wieder und Laichten......
nich lang und zur Laichzeit war der Teich nur noch mit Froscheiern voll.. und wenn die alle den Teich verlassen haben konnt man mit dem Auto nich mehr aufs Grundstück ohne dabei min 20 __ Kröten zu überfahren, da diese die Einfahrt "pflasterten"

Hab heut ma n Foto vom Teich gemacht im derzeigtigen Zustand.. morgen werd ichs hochladen 

auf jeden Fall noch ma vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps 
hätte nich gedacht, dass 10 __ Moderlieschen weniger problematisch sin, als 3 Goldfische.....


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

Hallo Kleene,
die __ Kröten kommen oder auch nicht. Bei mir sind noch nie welche da gewesen.
Das wachsen der Teichfroschfamilie über die Jahre zu beobachten war schon toll.
Erst war es nur einer aber das nächte Jahr kam noch eine dazu und ganz wenige Kinder üerlebten.
Im Laufe der Jahre sind es nun über 10 aber die leben immer im Teich und fressen Nachts nur __ Nacktschnecken oder ähnliches. Eine große Vermehrung ist wegen der natürlichen Feinde meist ausgeschlossen.

Goldies sind gefährlich, __ Moderlieschen eher weniger, wenn sie nicht gefüttert werden.
Lass deinen Teichtraum erst mal wahr werden und denke über Fische nächstes Jahr nach.


----------



## kleene162 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

So.. auf Nachfrage hier ma mein Teich.. aber da is quasi noch nix dran passiert und er soll so auch nich bleiben 

Wie gesagt, er is ca 1m x 2m.. vielleicht schaffe ich es heute, oder morgen noch ihn noch ma detailiert auszumessen


----------



## kleene162 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

leider bin ich immernoch nich zum messen gekommen, aber dieses Woche wirds sicher noch 

ich habe aber ma mit einem Fisch- und Reptilientierarzt gesprochen und der meinte, dass bis zu 5 kleinere Goldfische in meinem Teich durchaus möglich wären..
Allerdings meinte er, dass sich meine Fische wohl sehr verstecken würden, wenn ich den Teich ausreichend begrüne um ihn evt ohn Gilter laufen lassen zu können. daher fand er die Idee mit den __ Schildkröten gar nich so schlecht, da man diese auch über der Wasseroberfläche sehen kann, wenn sie sich sonnen 

ich hab mir jedenfalls immerzu noch überlegt, wie ich das wohl hinbekomme, meinen Fertigteich und meine Fachteicherweiterung zu kombinieren/zu verbinden.

Nun kam mir die Idee: ich buddel den Fertigteich ein wenig Tiefer ein und mache daneben einen Sepparaten mini-Folienteich, der so 20-30cm Wassertiefe und max 1m² Fläche haben soll. Dann verbinde ich das Ganze mit einem Überlauf. Der große Teich bekommt eine Umwälzpumpe mit einem Wasserlauf/Wasserfall. Von dem aus würde ich dann eine kleine Ableitung in den Flachteich führen, da dort ja meine Filterpflanzen stehen. Diese bekommen dann immer ein wenig Wasser mit Nährstoffen aus dem großen Teich und auch ein wenig kühleres Wasser. Denn der kleine Teich soll zwar wärmeres Wasser haben, aber kein Brackwasser werden  über den Überlauf gelangt dann das gefilterte Wasser in den großen Teich (der dann auch nur minimal aufgewärmt wird).
dann würde ich das ganze so eng wie möglich zusammenbauen, damit die Schildis nur eine ganz kleine Landbrücke haben, über die sie wandern müssten um von einem Wasser ins andere zu kommen.

Was haltet ihr davon??

ich hab das ganze auch ma versucht zu skizzieren (außer der Wasserlauf, ich denk das kann man sich vorstellen..)


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

Moin,

also erstens zu Deinem Tierdokter - schade, dass er auch das erzählt, was Kunde hören möchte. denn auch kleinere Goldfische werden relativ schnell groß. Und dann? Hast Du sie liebgewonnen und willst sie dann abgeben?

Zweitens: Wenn Du die Teichschale zu tief eingräbst, spült jeder Regen Schmutz und Dünger hinein und dann hast ganz schnell das, was Du bestimmt nicht möchtest. Grüne Suppe.


----------



## kleene162 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

nein, er erzählt bestimmt nich, was der Kunde hören will.. (bin ja auch kein Kunde  )
und er meinte mit "kleineren" auch eine "Rasse", die nich so groß wird. es gibt da ja diverse.. und nich alle werden riesig.. und ja, um ehrlich zu sein, wenn ich merke, dass sie ZU GROß für meinen Teich werden, geb ich sie lieber an jemanden ab, der ihnen mehr Platz bieten kann.. geht ja schließlich zu erst ums Wohl der Tiere..
Und wenn ich im Internet Angeben finde, dass man 3 Goldfische in 200 Literaquarium halten kann, versteh ich eben nich, warum es nich auch in nem 1000l Teich gehen soll......... 

das mit dem Regen is ein gutes Argument! aber mein Fertigteich hat doch außen diese Wulst. sollte sie nich das Reinspülen verhindern?
Ansonsten könnte man es ja noch so machen, dass man den Teich doch ebenerdig einbuddelt und den kleinen quasi als "Hochteich" soll ja nur eine Wasserspiegeldifferenz von max 10cm haben......


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

Hallo Kleene, glaub nicht alles, was im Internet steht 

Ausserdem ist ein Teich etwas anderes als ein Aquarium, dass Du von den Umweltbedingungen her ganz anders beeinflussen kannst, auch weil es den Witterungseinflüssen nicht ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## kleene162 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

ein baumarkt in meiner nähe macht zu und das wollte ich ausnutzen 
teichfolie haben die da noch mehr als genug..
dazu aber gleich meiner ersten Fragen:
welche is besser? 1mm oder 0,5mm? ich denk ma, die 1mm is stabiler, geht nich so schnell kaputt, aber bestimmt auch schwerer zu verlegen, zwecks Faltenlegung, oder??
oder reicht die 0,5mm??
dann: wie viel brauch ich eigentl? das soll ja nur für meinen zweitteich sein, wo die filterpflanzen drin stehen sollen. da hab ich so ein eine wasserfläche von ca 1m² gedacht. wassertiefe soll so 30-50cm sein. wie breit muss meine folie jetz also werden? 2x2? oder größer?
únd dann gabs da noch eine Wasserpumpe die mich interessiert hat.
Für Wasserlauf geeignet. 2m Hub. 3100l/h. 40W.
Is die zu groß für meinen Teich? die schafft ja dann locker den ganzen teich in einer Stunde einma umzuwälzen.. is das nich n bissl viel? die 2m Hub sollten doch reichen, oder? mein Teich is ja nich tiefer als 1m und der Wasserlauf soll ja nun doch nur n Wasserfall werden und der auch max 0,5m hoch ..
sollte man da zu greifen? oder brauch ich was anderes?

dank schon mal!

übrigens kämpft sich die Teichrose der Vorbesitzer grad an die Oberfläche.. siind dunkelrote Blätter, mehr kann ich noch nich sagen..
vielleicht hol ich mir ein paar schnecke, gegen die algen solange der Teich noch nich umgebaut wird?! Posthorn, oder __ Sumpfdeckelschnecke hatte ich gedacht...


----------



## kleene162 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

so, die teichfolie hab ich nun gekauft, die pumpen waren dann weg.. aber schläuche hab ich noch mitgenommen...

ansonsten musste ich feststellen, dass unser Teich nur 60 tief is. keine Ahnung wie mein Freund auf einen Meter kam.... also werd ich wo alle Tiere, die ich da evt ma einsetzten werde übern Winter in Keller umlagern müssen..
bei __ schildkröten is das recht einfach, weil die ja alles runterfahren. die brauchen kein futter, keine pumpe, kein sauerstoff usw
wie wäre das aber nun mit den fischlis? muss ich das quarium dann mit pumpen usw ausstatten? oder brauchen die auch nix weiter? wenn der teich tief genug wäre, würden sie es unter der geschlossenen Eisdecke ja auch so aushalten........

__ Moderlieschen hab ich mir im Geschäft schon ma angeguckt. so ansich reißen die mich nich vom Hocker, da ich sie in Meinem Teich wahrscheinlich gar nich mehr sehen werde.. aber wenn sie natürlcih lustig umherspringen, wäre es doch noch eine Überlegung wert..
Goldelritzen sagen mir farblich schon eher zu. na ma sehn, was es wird..
man soll ja auch von den Schwarmfischen min 10 Stück nehmen. gilt das pro Art? oder könnte man auch 5 Golderitzen und 5 Moderlieschen nehmen und sie schwärmen dann zusammen??

ach ja und die anderen Maße sind ca 1,40 x 2,60m (L x B) - jeweils von der Innenkante des äußersten Walls zur gegenüberliegenden gemessen


----------



## Christine (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

Hallo Kleene,

ich denke, Du hast immer noch keinen Überblick über den Aufwand, den __ Schildkröten erfordern.

Ich habe hier noch einmal was zu lesen für Dich gefunden:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7

Und ja - das AQ für die Fischis muss mit Pumpe, Filter etc. ausgestattet sein.


----------



## kleene162 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

hm.. da stand jetz auch nix, was mir nich schon klar war..
ich denk ma, wir werden es frühestens im Herbst schaffen den Teich umzusetzen und dann kommt auch erst der Flachwasserbereich dazu. der soll dann auch mit Pflanzen bestückt werden.
im frühjahr dann gucken, wies aussieht und je nahc dem, wann die Pflanzen "stabil" sind, sollten dann auch erstma fische einziehen.. das mit den schildis werd ich mir dann erst noch ma durchn kopf gehen lassen.. dennoch will ich den Teich gleich so anlegen, dass es gehen würde..

Ein Aquarium (für den Winter) hab ich, das wäre nich das problem.. aber das würde ich ja dann auch erst nächstes jahr im winter brauchen..

jetz brauch ich erstma was gegen die algen. __ wasserpest, oder sowas wollte ich ma noch einsetzen, damit es der TEichrose besser geht.. außerdem evt ein paar posthornschnecken. und ich werd mich noch ma über __ muscheln informieren. hab mir die letztens im geschäfft angeguckt und war ja vöölig fasziniert!!! und die sollen ja auch das Wasser filtern ?!


----------



## Christine (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

Zum Thema __ Muscheln: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18610


----------



## Springmaus (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

Hallo


tut mir echt leid aber Fische in 60 cm tiefes wasser  dann lass mal richtig Sommer 

sein dann haste Kochfisch!


Setz in deinem Teich viele Pflanzen und erfreue Dich an dem was die Natur dann macht!


----------



## kleene162 (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

hm.. ok..
iwe gesagt, vorerst wird es ja auch noch keine Fische geben.. wahrscheinlich nich ma großartig Pflanzen.. demnach werd ich das ja ma beobachten können, wie es sich mit der Wassertemperatur verhält, über den Sommer!
Danke für den Hinweis!



@Blumenelse:
vielen Dank für den link! den hab ich gesucht!


also noch ma kurz zum derzeitigen Stand:
fer Teich is da. nich ganz voll mit Wasser und die Vorbesitzer haben uns auch eine Teichrose mit überlassen, die den Winter überlebt habt, ein paar kleine Blätter hochgeschoben hat, aber auch nich mehr....
es befinden sich ziemlich viele fadenalgen im Teich. ansonsten ist das Wasser recht klar, aber ich kann nich bis ganz runter gucken. wird wohl daran liegen, dass sich auf dem grund auch ein Haufen "Müll" befindet...
An diesem Zustand wird sich auch so schnell nix ändern.. 
wir haben den Garten grad erst übernommen und da noch sehr viele Baustellen!

Dennoch wollte ich gern verhindern, dass der Teich umkippt. Erstens weil sowas ja wo keiner in seinem Garten haben will und zweitens, weil schade um die Teichrose wäre..
deswegen dachte ich mir, dass ich ja zumindest n bissl __ Wasserpest einsetzten könnte, um den Sauerstoffgehalt zu steigern und als Nahrungskongurenz zu den Algen..
außerdem kam ich eben auf die Idee mit den __ Muscheln, zumal ich die wirklich faszinierend finde..


----------



## kleene162 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

leider kann ich an meinem Teich zu Zeit noch nix machen. die Seerose scheint sich wohl zu fühlen und schiebt jede Menge Blüten. Allerdings kam ich irgendwann mit dem Abschöpfen der Fadenalgen nicht mehr hinterher. Das schien auch der Seerose nicht mehr zu gefallen. Nun habe ich circa 250 l Wasser abgeschöpft und dann die Algen auch vom Rand angekrazt, was mit Wasser nur sehr schlecht giing. Anschließend hab ich locker 300l frisches Wasser wieder reingelassen. das hat schon einiges gebracht, denk ich.
Außerdem hab ich den ollen kaputten Tontopf aus der Tiefe gefischt. dabei hab ich einiges an Bodenzeugs (Schlamm) aufgewühlt und zB sowas wie kleine Krebse, oder Krabben gefunden.

Nun hab ich immernoch das Problem, dass die Fadenalgen ZWISCHEN den Seerosenstängeln hängen. da kann ich sie schlecht rausfischen... Oder ich riskiere es die Seerose kaputt zu machen, was ich nich machen will.....
Auch die alte Teichpumpe scheint eine gute Verankerung für die Fadenalgen zu sein. Aber ich kann sie nich rausnehmen. Das Wasser is zu trüb, dass ich was sehen kann und wenn ich einfach nur ma am Kabel ziehe, knackt es, weil ich entweder die Wurzeln der Seerose, oder die Stängel zerreiße. Die Pumpe funktioniert nicht mehr.

Hat evt noch jemand einen Tip, wie ich die Fadenalgen zwischen der Seerose wegbekomme?
Oder muss ich doch zur Chemie greifen?? :?

Danke euch und hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## einfachichKO (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe ist viel zu wenig Wasser in dem Teil, auffüllen und oben die letzte Rinne (Filtergraben) kräftig bepflanzen
Einfach einfüllen, die Seerosen werden dann sofort ihre Hälse recken und sich dem erhöhten Wasserstand anpassen.
Irgendwann wenn die Pflanzen dann anfangen ihren Teil bei zu tragen werden dann auch die Algen verschwinden.
Ganz ohne Algen wird es aber nie werden...


----------



## kleene162 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: ganz neu und für jeden Rat dankbar *

Naja, ich darf noch nix weiter in oder an dem Teich machen. erstma is der Rest des Gartens dran  der Teich soll ma noch versetzt werden und um ein Pflanzenfilter erweitert werden. deswegen habe ich den "filtergraben" zur Zeit auch nich geflutet, weil da eh nix drin wächst und auch vorerst nich drin wachsen soll.
Meine Aktion letztens scheint was gebracht zu haben. Das Wasser is richtig schön klar geworden und ich kann jetz bis zum Grund gucken. Allerdings is da ziemlich viel Schlamm. letztens habe ich noch ma die Fadenalgen abgeschöpft und dabei im leicht aufgewühlten Schlamm neben den ganzen kleinen Krebchen auch noch einen kleinen Molch gefunden. Mein Frosch ist auch nich mehr allein 
Ich hoffe, dass ich den Teich doch noch so über den Sommer bekomme und die Seerose so erhalten kann. die is ja echt hübsch! Dann muss cih mir nur überlegen wie ich sie über den Winter bekomme, bzw was ich in der Umsetztphase mit ihr mache...


----------

